# Herr, Frau, Señor, Señora, Don, Doña



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Meine Frage ist das folgendes:
 
Okay, Meine Leherin (vor vielen Jarhen) hat mir gesagt das wir sollen nicht ihr Frau rufen weil es ist sehr beleidigend und das wir sollen ihr nur Frau X rufen. Okay, aber warum nicht. Wann ich habe das gemacht (ihr Frau rufen) ich denkte auf Spanisch: Señora en vez de Señora X. Es permitible aquí. So, ja, sie hat mir das gesagt und es tat mir Leid. Aber ich habe ins Wörterbuch gesieht und ich sehe das Señor = mein Herr oder sehr geherte Herren und Señora = gnädige Frau, aber mujer = Frau. Habe ich meine Deutschlehrerin "mujer" gerufen. Was gibt's?
 
Andere Bedeutung, aber auf spanisch...
¿Está  bien decir Señor(a)  al/a la  maestro/a?  No se, mi etiqueta de esta cultura me es un poquito extraño, criendome en los E.E.U.U. 
Don/ña es para alguien con quien se utiliza el primer nombre o que ha atenido respeto en la comunidad (como una vieja o matriarca o la abuelita del pueblo o personas de la parte alta de una comunidad pequena), ¿verdad?
 
Señor X, buen día, Señora Y, ya cumplí mis tareas, etc. ¿En este caso no se usa solo Señor/a?
 
No sé, tal vez conociendo la etiqueta de títulos sociales me hubiera ayudado en entender la de alemán. 
 
Bueno, por favor, opinen porque a veces me encuentro con clientes alemanes y solo logro decir: Guten Tag, wie geht es ihnen? Alles gut? Was möchten Sie? Etwas mehr? Danke. Bitte. Aufwiedersehen. 
Aach! Deseo algo menos genérico.   
 
 
Danke Schön/ Gracias


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Pienso que aleman es tan horrible que cuando leen este hilo no saben que diablos digo. Me gustaria saber si esto es cierto para reescribirlo de nuevo en esp.


----------



## PinkyPanther

Hola GranPensadora(...):
si preguntas por el uso en español, te puedo comentar lo que usamos normalmente en España. "Don/doña" se usa sólo cuando se incluye el nombre de pila, ya sea incluyendo o no el apellido (Don Luis Pérez, Doña Pilar) y no, no es necesario ser ni una personalidad ni tener prestigio ni nada, es lo que suele aparecer en el destinatario de las cartas que recibes del banco o como suelen llamarte cuando te telefonean de alguna empresa para hacerte una oferta: es algo muy normal. "Sr./Sra." debe utilizarse sólo con el apellido (decir Sra. Pilar Fernández no es correcto; debería ser sólo "Sra. Fernández") y es también el tratamiento normal y neutro de cualquier persona hacia otra con la que no existe confianza (por ejemplo, en los negocios). Respecto de los profesores (aquí "maestro" es un término menos usado para referirse a los profesionales de la enseñanza), yo siempre les he llamado por el nombre de pila con "Don" ("Don Miguel"), sin más. 
Espero haberte respondido a (alguna) de tus consultas.
Un saludo


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Gracias PinkyPanther. 
Pero, deja ver, intento buscar como explicarte... bueno, primero creo que no entendi bien la ultima parte sobre maestro. O sea, para un profesor, maestro, etc. se dice Sra hernandez o se puede tambien decir Sra? Y que de "disculpeme, Sr..."? 
El resto entendi. 
Un Saludo. 
Otra cosa (a todos) Puedeis (o podeis- no se)- mejor digo pueden llamarme Gran Pensadora o GPDC si quieren.


----------



## heidita

GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza said:


> Meine Frage ist die Folgende:
> 
> Gut, meine Lehrerin (vor vielen Jarhen) hat mir vor vielen Jahren gesagt, das wir sollen nicht ihr Frau rufen, weil es ist sehr beleidigend ist und dass wir sollen sie nur Frau X rufen sollen. Okay, aber warum nicht. Als ich habe das gemacht habe (sie _Frau_ rufen) ich dachte ich auf Spanisch: Señora en vez de Señora X. Es permitible aquí. So, ja, sie hat mir das gesagt und es tat mir Leid. Aber ich habe ins Wörterbuch geguckt und ich sehe das Señor = mein Herr oder sehr geehrte Herren und Señora = gnädige Frau, aber mujer = Frau ist. Also habe ich meine Deutschlehrerin "mujer" gerufen. Na und?
> Andere Bedeutung, aber auf spanisch...
> ¿Está bien decir Señor(a) al/a la maestro/a? No sé, mi etiqueta???¿¿¿ de esta cultura me es un poquito extraño, criándome en los E.E.U.U.
> Don/ña es para alguien con quien se utiliza el primer nombre o que ha tenido respeto en la comunidad (como una mujer mayor o matriarca o la abuelita del pueblo o personas de la alta sociedad de una comunidad pequeña), ¿verdad?
> 
> Señor X, buen día, Señora Y, ya cumplí mis tareas, etc. ¿En este caso no se usa solo Señor/a?
> 
> No sé, tal vez conociendo la etiqueta ??? de títulos sociales me hubiera ayudado en entender la de alemán.
> 
> Bueno, por favor, opinen porque a veces me encuentro con clientes alemanes y solo logro decir: Guten Tag, wie geht es Ihnen? Alles in Ordnung? Was möchten Sie? Sonst noch etwas? Danke. Bitte. Auf wiedersehen.
> Aach! Deseo algo menos genérico.
> 
> 
> Danke Schön/ Gracias


 
En caso de querer usar algo formal puedes decir: 

Guten Tag, gnädige Frau. Guten Tag, mein Herr.


----------



## heidita

¿Es que preguntas sobre el uso en español? Vaya.


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

No no, Heidita. Era para ambos idiomas.
Ja ja JAAAA Gracias por corregir ambos idiomas. Ya he dicho que mi ingles es el mas fuerte. Bueno, si es que me puedes seguir ayudando (pcon la explicacion de Herr y Frau auf deutsch bitte. und danke schoen, Heidita!


----------



## heidita

GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza said:


> No no, Heidita. Era para ambos idiomas.
> Ja ja JAAAA Gracias por corregir ambos idiomas. Ya he dicho que mi inglés es el mas fuerte. Bueno, si es que me puedes seguir ayudando (con la explicación de Herr y Frau auf deutsch bitte. Und danke schoen, Heidita!


 
NIchts zu danken, GP. 

Tatsächlich ist es keine schöne Sache, wenn Du nur _Hallo, Frau_ ( Hola, señora) gesagt hast. Das kann man auf Deutsch nicht sagen. Du sollltest immer den Namen dazu sagen. Sonst, wie ich schon oben vorgeschlagen habe.

Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast, sind wir gerne bereit, Dir zu helfen.


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Ob ich ihnen richtig stehen habe, sie mir gesagen haben dass es ist nicht okay Hallo Frau sagen weill in Deutschland man immer Frau X sagt. Richtig. oder?

En espanol, Si la entiendo bien, usted me acaba de decir que NO esta bien utilizar Frau como senora cuando estoy saludando. 

Gracias por la explicacion... Usted debe saber que- aunque soy una fanatica de la etemologia y que soy inteligente- siempre me confundo- mas en ingles (!)- con tantos negativos.
AHHHHH, no se que paso. Intente cliquiar en Quote message in reply, pero ahora no tengo el message suyo. Bueno, man kann nicht sagen o algo asi, eso me confundio... y la primera frase. Entendi ambas palabra por palabra, pero son los negativos, a veces es positivo a veces sigue negativo.

No tengo nada= tengo nada (no dicho, pero el punto...)
en ingles para ilustrar: It looks like it's going to rain, doesn't it?
Ve?


----------



## heidita

En efecto: no debes decir sólo Frau. _Hallo Frau_ ist nicht richtig. Hallo, Frau Müller. Eso sí.


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Und ich habe dass gedacht. Así que, JAJA- mein deutsch ist nicht tan oxidado! (My German is not so rusty!)
Prima!

(Lo de cambiar desde un idioma al otro en la misma frase es algo normal para mí. Siempre he hecho eso y no encuentro el "Off " switch. Intentaré...)

GPDC


----------

